# 100 Favorites: # 95



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4; 1812 Overture; Marche slave 
Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony)*










For a recent TC Saturday Symphony dedicated to Tchaikovsky's Fourth, I pulled out all of my recordings of the work. (I was surprised by how many I'd collected.) Over the course of several days, I gave each record a close listen, including Mravinsky/Leningrad PO (DG), Bernstein/NYPO (Sony), Jansons/Oslo PO (Chandos), Markevitch/LSO (Philips), Ashkenazy/RPO (EMI/Angel), Scherchen/VSOO (Westminster), and Ormandy/Philadelphia O (Sony).

I liked Ormandy and the Philadelphians best. The orchestra fits Tchaikovsky's music like glove, and Ormandy's right-down-the-middle interpretive approach works perfectly.


----------

